# How Rwanda leads the world.



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 5, 2018)

The Rwanda parliament has the highest percentage of female MPs in the world - 61.3% 

South Africa and Senegal are other African countries in the top 10.

More female MPs in UK than ever before but this is how we rank against the world

The Uk is in at # 37 - just behind El Salvador and Zimbabwe.

The "Land of the Free" sneaks in at #103, behind Muslim shitholes like Algeria, Tunisia, Bangladesh, Morocco, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Pakistan , Bangladesh and Albania. Obviously there are more opportunities for women in these "shitholes".

Hats off to the progressive Rwandans.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 5, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The Rwanda parliament has the highest percentage of female MPs in the world - 61.3%
> 
> South Africa and Senegal are other African countries in the top 10.
> 
> ...





Well we know why that country is a shit hole.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 5, 2018)

Rwanda is a third-world shithole. It used to be halfway civilized when it was colonized by the Belgians, but it doesn't rank high on my choice of places to vacation.

Rwanda

"Borders may close without notice. Be aware of the following security conditions:

Rwanda-Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC) border:


The Democratic Forces for the Liberation of Rwanda, an armed group that includes former soldiers and supporters of the regime that orchestrated the 1994 genocide, operates in eastern DRC, near the border.
Congolese armed forces and UN peacekeepers continue combat operations against armed rebel and militia groups in North Kivu and South Kivu provinces. Violence targeting civilians sporadically breaks out including rape, kidnapping, and pillaging.
Volcanoes National Park (Parc National des Volcans)/Nyungwe Forest:


Armed groups operate on the DRC side of Volcanoes National Park (Virunga). Exercise extreme caution; the border may not be clearly marked. 
Obtain a permit from the Rwanda Office of Tourism and National Parks (ORTPN) prior to entry. The ORTPN may provide military escorts due to the risk from armed groups.
Grenade attacks have occurred sporadically over the last five years. Genocide memorial sites, markets, bus stops, and taxis have been targets in Kigali and Ruhengeri (Musanze).

*Precautions:*


Avoid demonstrations and use vigilance during your movements around the country. Even events intended to be peaceful can become violent.
Maintain caution in areas frequented by foreigners.
Be cautious when traveling outside of cities and along border areas.
Monitor news and consular messages.
*Crime:* Most reported incidents involve robbery, pick-pocketing, petty theft, theft from hotel rooms, and residential burglaries. Burglars may break and enter, trick domestic staff into allowing them entrance, or convince residential security guards to participate.


Avoid walking alone especially after dark.
Do not display cash and valuables.
Drive with doors locked and windows closed.
Always carry a copy of your U.S. passport and visa. Keep original documents in a secure location."


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeeeaahh Rwanda not really the place you want to use to make this point


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 5, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Yeeeaahh Rwanda not really the place you want to use to make this point


I dont know why not ? They might have problems but then so do every other country.


----------



## Tank (Feb 5, 2018)

The men in Rwanda don't want to work


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 5, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The Rwanda parliament has the highest percentage of female MPs in the world - 61.3%
> 
> South Africa and Senegal are other African countries in the top 10.
> 
> ...


Apparently all the men died of AIDS.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 5, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I dont know why not



We know you don't know why.  That's really the point.


----------



## Tank (Feb 5, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> They might have problems but then so do every other country.


Sure, it's just that places like Rwanda have way more problems


----------



## pismoe (Feb 5, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Yeeeaahh Rwanda not really the place you want to use to make this point


-----------------------------------------  thankyou ,  YOU are the WINNER  OldSchool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    And your comment , its funny and you are correct OldSchool  .


----------



## fncceo (Feb 5, 2018)

If Rhwanda was a paradise on Earth it wouldn't be because of the gender of the parliament any more than it being the cause of their present problems.

You could just as easily say that America is a great country because it's never had a female chief executive.

"Correlation does *not* imply *causation*"


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 5, 2018)

fncceo said:


> If Rhwanda was a paradise on Earth it wouldn't be because of the gender of the parliament any more than it being the cause of their present problems.
> 
> You could just as easily say that America is a great country because it's never had a female chief executive.
> 
> "Correlation does *not* imply *causation*"


You are creating a straw man. Nobody is claiming that Rwanda is a paradise on earth.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 5, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> You are creating a straw man. Nobody is claiming that Rwanda is a paradise on earth.



It's very simple ... no one claims it's a paradise.  There is a copious evidence that it's among the worst countries in the world in terms of poverty, human rights, and general lack of infrastructure.

None of which has anything to do with the gender of the parliament.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 5, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > You are creating a straw man. Nobody is claiming that Rwanda is a paradise on earth.
> ...


You were alluding to people claiming it was a paradise. But it doesnt really matter. On this one issue they lead the world. Why is that a big problem for you ?


----------



## pismoe (Feb 5, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > If Rhwanda was a paradise on Earth it wouldn't be because of the gender of the parliament any more than it being the cause of their present problems.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------   but its majority of women in their tribal councils and government are responsible for the success that the 'rawandans'  have had eh Tommy ??


----------



## fncceo (Feb 5, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> You were alluding to people claiming it was a paradise.



You are either deliberately or through sheer ignorance misunderstanding what I wrote.  I'm not sure which answer reflects more poorly on you.

However, if you're looking to make some kind of association between gender equality and the quality of government ... you couldn't have chosen a worse example than Rwanda.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 5, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > You were alluding to people claiming it was a paradise.
> ...


I am referring to opportunity. Women can fuck up as much as men and I have the proof to hand in the UK. But Rwandan women have the opportunity, far more than the UK and the US. so do women in many other countries that we consider to be backward or oppressive. Why is that a problem ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 5, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Come back when you can spell Rwanda.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 5, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Please provide a quote where I said it was a problem.  

While we're on the subject ... Qatar... one of the most progressive of Gulf States has a 100% male legislature.  What is the correlation between their economic success and that fact?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 5, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


What has economic success got to do with it ? You are trying to shoehorn the facts to fit your world view. 
What I would say is that Rwandan women have better opportunities than women in Qatar, and the US and UK. Why does that bother you ?


----------



## fncceo (Feb 5, 2018)

Why do you believe that gender equality in politics doesn't exist the US or UK.  The US has a 20% representation of women in Congress while the UK has 32%.

Is this number representative of opportunity to stand for election or the quality of the female candidates running for election?  Is there a legislative limitation on the number of women who can stand for office in either country?

You're confusing lack of opportunity with lack of success.

The US had an opportunity to elect a female chief executive in 2016 and squandered it by deliberately choosing to run one of the least popular women in American history since Lizzie Borden.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 5, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Why do you believe that gender equality in politics doesn't exist the US or UK.  The US has a 20% representation of women in Congress while the UK has 32%.
> 
> Is this number representative of opportunity to stand for election or the quality of the female candidates running for election?  Is there a legislative limitation on the number of women who can stand for office in either country?
> 
> ...


And yet she got 3m more votes than the "winner".


----------



## fncceo (Feb 5, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> And yet she got 3m more votes than the "winner".



This is going to be difficult for you to understand ... given you're concept of government comes from a country where the chief executive is determined at birth by the vagina from which it issues ... our system is set up in such a way that no state's franchise is superseded by a more populous state.  In the only way that matters, Hillary lost the election.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 5, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > And yet she got 3m more votes than the "winner".
> ...


I can see that you have reached the limits of your intellect.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 5, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I accept your surrender with magnanimity.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 23, 2018)

Rwanda is a shithole


----------

